# Breeding Dalmation Mollies



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

I picked some up today and i just watched the male mate with one of the females already. I got 1 male and 2 females. 

What are the next steps i should take? (i have never bred them before)


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

live bearers will continuously breed again and again. My own opinion would be to not do anything and let nature takes it course. Ensure you have alot of hiding spots, caves/lots plants and anything else. Other than that i find live bearing fish extremely easy to breed, they quite literally will be ready to spawn again after they drop their fry hence why i say let nature do its part because you will find you will get over run by fry. Ive never isolated the fry from parents and left them in the same tank, it helps weed out the weakest from the strongest.


----------

